# ACF certification



## socalbaker (Jul 14, 2006)

Hello,
To all the pastry chefs & bakers out there, I was considering joining the ACF & becoming certified. But a few ?'s I have are:
1. If there is anyone out there who is a certified ACF member, what are the advantages?
2. Does it really make a difference when looking for employment?

I've visited the ACF site & read the info but thought I ask to get any firsthand info.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I am considering it as well and have found that in teaching, schools are preferring you have it. 
It's great for networking etc.


----------



## pastry girl (May 8, 2007)

I belong to the ACF, but I am not certified through them. For me, my not being certified has made no difference in employment, but the networking tools that the ACF provides does make it easier to find employment. In this business, who you know can be everything sometimes. Plus, it's great to get together with people with whom you know you have shared interests.


----------

